# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Apple lanson telefonin e ri iPhone 4

## Uke Topalli

Apple ka lansuar versionin me te ri te celularit iPhone 4, perkunder deklaratave te Steve Jobs se eshte fjala per nje produkt revolucionar, nje numer i madh i shfrytezuesve lajmeron pee probleme teknike. Per me shum lexoni ketu:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8759590.stm

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ja nje video me ilustrim te problemit

----------


## number

Ri raat se smund te ket probleme te gjitha te regullohen ndoshta nga shitja e madhe aktivizimi i Iphoneve

----------


## Uke Topalli

Po te kishe dedikuar pakez kohe leximit do te ishe ne gjendje te kuptosh se nuk eshte problemi me ngarkese te serverave per aktivizim, por tek dizajni i deshtuar i antenes. Problem ky i cili nuk mund te korigjohet as me software e as me manipulime ne numer te serverave!

----------


## gimi_sky

Dëm i madh për imazhin e IPhone.. 
ky problem tregon qartë se sa vështirë është dizajnimi i një telefoni.. Siq dihet, prototypin e IPhone4 e kan përdorë një kohë të gjatë punëtorët e apple. Quditem, pse asnjë prej tyre nuk e ka vërejtur më herët.. 

Jam tejet kureshtar se si do të reagoj steve jobs :-)

----------


## Ferdinandi

Upon investigation, we were stunned to find that the formula we use to calculate how many bars of signal strength to display is totally wrong. Our formula, in many instances, mistakenly displays 2 more bars than it should for a given signal strength. For example, we sometimes display 4 bars when we should be displaying as few as 2 bars. Users observing a drop of several bars when they grip their iPhone in a certain way are most likely in an area with very weak signal strength, but they don't know it because we are erroneously displaying 4 or 5 bars. Their big drop in bars is because their high bars were never real in the first place.

To fix this, we are adopting AT&T's recently recommended formula for calculating how many bars to display for a given signal strength. The real signal strength remains the same, but the iPhone's bars will report it far more accurately, providing users a much better indication of the reception they will get in a given area. We are also making bars 1, 2 and 3 a bit taller so they will be easier to see.

----------


## Akulli_ch

> Upon investigation, we were stunned to find that the formula we use to calculate how many bars of signal strength to display is totally wrong. Our formula, in many instances, mistakenly displays 2 more bars than it should for a given signal strength. For example, we sometimes display 4 bars when we should be displaying as few as 2 bars. Users observing a drop of several bars when they grip their iPhone in a certain way are most likely in an area with very weak signal strength, but they don't know it because we are erroneously displaying 4 or 5 bars. Their big drop in bars is because their high bars were never real in the first place.
> 
> To fix this, we are adopting AT&T's recently recommended formula for calculating how many bars to display for a given signal strength. The real signal strength remains the same, but the iPhone's bars will report it far more accurately, providing users a much better indication of the reception they will get in a given area. We are also making bars 1, 2 and 3 a bit taller so they will be easier to see.


Perkthimi ne shqip per antaret qe nuk e kuptoin Anglishten 
_
Pas hetimeve, ne ishim të tronditur për të gjetur formulën që ne i përdorim për të llogaritur se sa shumë bare e forca e sinjalit për të shfaqur është krejtësisht e gabuar. formula jonë, në shumë raste, tregon gabimisht 2 bare më shumë se sa duhet për një forcë të dhënë sinjal. Për shembull, ne nganjëherë shfaqje 4 bare, kur ne duhet të jetë shfaqur si pak si 2 shufrat. Perdorues respektuar një rënie prej disa bare kur ata rrokje iPhone e tyre në një mënyrë të caktuar kanë më shumë gjasa në një zonë me forcë sinjal shumë i dobët, por ata nuk e dinë këtë, sepse ne jemi gabuar shfaqen 4 ose 5 bare. rënie e tyre të madh në bare për shkak bare e tyre të lartë nuk janë të vërtetë në vendin e parë.

formula Për të rregulluar këtë, ne jemi të miratimit të AT & T e rekomanduar kohët e fundit për llogaritjen sa hekurave për të shfaqur për një forcë të dhënë sinjal. Forca e vërtetë sinjalit mbetet e njëjtë, por bare e iPhone do të raportojnë atë shumë më të saktë, për furnizimin e shfrytëzuesve një tregues shumë më e mirë e pritjes ata do të kenë në zonën e caktuar. Ne jemi duke e bërë edhe bare 1, 2 dhe 3 pak më lart në mënyrë që ata do të jetë më e lehtë për të parë._

----------


## gimi_sky

hmm.. përkthim e jo mahi :-)




> Perdorues respektuar një rënie prej disa bare kur ata rrokje iPhone e tyre në një mënyrë të caktuar...


Ky përkthim nuk është shqip dajko.. e ke përkthyer me google-translation?

Po, e paske përkthy në Gugel :-)

----------


## Uke Topalli

> hmm.. përkthim e jo mahi :-)
> 
> Ky përkthim nuk është shqip dajko.. e ke përkthyer me google-translation?


Nuk ka lidhje kualiteti i perkthimit, sa ka lidhje saktesia e asaj qe e perkthen. Ceshtja e kalkulimit te kualitetit te sinjalit eshte e dores se dyte ne krahasim me dizajnin e gabuar te antenes. Pra pa marre parasyshe se se si e tregon iPhone kualitetin e sinjalit, nuk ka justifikim per faktin se nese e prek anen e majte ne pjesen e poshtme do humbasish sinjalin plotesisht!

----------


## Uke Topalli

Me ne fund Apple e ka pranuar pergjegjesine per gabim duke ofruar mbeshtjellesit falas. Keta mbeshtjelles a izolojne antenen dhe sigurojne funksionim me te mire te telefonit. Per me shume mund te lexoni ketu:

http://www.osnews.com/story/23569/Fr..._iPhone_Buyers
dhe ketu:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10665424

----------


## strange

Hahaha ky ishte FAIL i vërtet.  :buzeqeshje: 

Njëherë u bën disa spekulime sikur do të tërheqshin prape Iphone 4 por pasi që kostoja ishte tepër e larte paskan vendosur për këtë mbështjelljes!

Ky telefon nuk ishte në përfundim por nga frika e konkurencen e shfaqen më herët dhe ja pasojat... Ti ndodhe diçka e tille një firme si Apple është turp.

----------


## gimi_sky

> Nuk ka lidhje kualiteti i perkthimit, sa ka lidhje saktesia e asaj qe e perkthen. Ceshtja e kalkulimit te kualitetit te sinjalit eshte e dores se dyte ne krahasim me dizajnin e gabuar te antenes. Pra pa marre parasyshe se se si e tregon iPhone kualitetin e sinjalit, nuk ka justifikim per faktin se nese e prek anen e majte ne pjesen e poshtme do humbasish sinjalin plotesisht!



Përshëndetje Ukë Topalli,

Disi kam përshtypjen, se ti gëzohesh pa masë, kur ndëgjon/lexon ndonjë artikull negativ mbi Apple. Postimi im referon vetëm kualitetin e përkthimit dhe kualiteti ka rëndësi, ngase personat që nuk e kuptojnë anglishten, nuk mund ta kuptojnë as tekstin e përkthyer në shqip :-) 
apo si e kputon ti këtë fjali:



> formula Për të rregulluar këtë, ne jemi të miratimit të AT & T e rekomanduar kohët e fundit për llogaritjen sa hekurave për të shfaqur për një forcë të dhënë sinjal.


Përndryshe ekzistojnë dy grupacione: "Apple Fanboys" the "Apple Haters" dhe ti me siguri i takon grupës së dytë.. :-)

Sidoqoft, meqenëse ke dëshirë të diskutosh për apple, nëse e ka përcjellë presentimin (keynote) e steve jobs, si mendon ti për telefonat tjerë (black barry, HTC dhe një win-smartphone)? Edhe ata kishin të njëjtin problem.. Me siguri që IPhone4 ka humbje sinjali më t'fortë, por edhe HTC ra prej 4 shufrave (bars) në 0.. 

Agimi

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Përshëndetje Ukë Topalli,
> 
> Disi kam përshtypjen, se ti gëzohesh pa masë, kur ndëgjon/lexon ndonjë artikull negativ mbi Apple.


Not exactly...mendimi im personal ne lidhje me Apple si korporate, eshte edhe me negativ se per Microsoft. Arsyet se pse e kam kete mendim e kam puiblikuar ne nje teme tjeter. Ne kete teme vetem desha ta terhjeki vemndjen e blerseve potencial se ky telefon ka dizajn te deshtuar. A nuk te duket dizajn i deshtuar kur telefonit qe kushton rreth $400 duhet ngjitur nje copez izolir???

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/...ape/index.html




> Përndryshe ekzistojnë dy grupacione: "Apple Fanboys" the "Apple Haters" dhe ti me siguri i takon grupës së dytë.. :-)
> 
> Sidoqoft, meqenëse ke dëshirë të diskutosh për apple, nëse e ka përcjellë presentimin (keynote) e steve jobs, si mendon ti për telefonat tjerë (black barry, HTC dhe një win-smartphone)? Edhe ata kishin të njëjtin problem.. Me siguri që IPhone4 ka humbje sinjali më t'fortë, por edhe HTC ra prej 4 shufrave (bars) në 0.. 
> Agimi


E kam te kjarte se shum lehte mund te klasifikohem ne grupin e "Apple Haters", sepse i gjej shum mangesi ne produktet e kesaj kompanie e sidomos me pengojne genjeshtrat qe Steve Jobs i plason. Une personalisht e kam nje bb bold 9700, ne *asnje* menyre nuk kam arritur ta reprodukoj ndonje problem te ngjajshem (ne rastin me ekstrem kam arritur ta pergjysmoj sinjalin kur e kam mbuluar gjysmen e poshtme me doren e djathte ndersa me te majten e kam mbuluar anen e prapme dhe skajin e majte) . E kete nuk ka mundur as ky:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMvMvPQZIqQ

e as ky:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzWZjeGD5GM

Kolegu im ne pune (ka tentuar ne te njejten menyre te krijoj sinjal te dobet ne Motorola Milestone, por pa sukses.

----------


## Bamba

Lanson? Shkruni mo vlla Shqip mos perdorni fjale pa kuptim! lanson - nxjerr ne treg

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Lanson? Shkruni mo vlla Shqip mos perdorni fjale pa kuptim! lanson - nxjerr ne treg


Cuni, a do te pengonte sikur te ishte ne gjuhen italiane?

----------


## Bamba

Sigurisht qe po, cuni. Po nuk ta vuri ne dukje njeri, do ta perserisesh gjithmone e do mesohen edhe te tjere ta perdorin kete fjale pa kuptim ne gjuhen tone. Ne vend qe te falenderosh, shkruan me ironi. Nejse, bej cfare te duash!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Sigurisht qe po, cuni. Po nuk ta vuri ne dukje njeri, do ta perserisesh gjithmone e do mesohen edhe te tjere ta perdorin kete fjale pa kuptim ne gjuhen tone. Ne vend qe te falenderosh, shkruan me ironi. Nejse, bej cfare te duash!


Cuni hajt e gjeje ndonje fjalorth shqip-shqip e gjeje kuptimin e fjales "lanson" (lansimi). E pastaj eja perseri ketu e kjaj se si eshte e bastardhuar (ups fjale jo shqipe perseri  :buzeqeshje:  ) gjuha jone.

PS Po te ishe rrokur pas ndonje fjale tjeter, patjeter se tu kisha falenderuar.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Dhe mua kshu me duket se dmth : leshim ne treg.

----------


## autotune

iPhone 4





BlackBerry Bold 9700





HTC Droid Eris





Motorola Droid X





Nokia N97 mini





Samsung Omnia II






iPhone 3GS

----------


## RaPSouL

Hë çu bë? Çdo celular që ka të paktën përafërsisht aq teknologji mrenda vetes sa ka një Iphone dhe bllokoe me duar nga të gjitha anët dhe shihni rezultatin se secili pëson diçka në valët që pranon antena përkatëse. Vetëm ta kesh në dorë një telefon të tillë që ka aq teknologji mrenda vetit sa ne shqiptarët nuk kemi mend në kokat tona e pastaj ejan e flisni këtu për budallallëke të tilla që postohen nëpër video për të rrëzuar rejtingun që posedon një firmë teknologjie siç është Apple, ata që janë përdorues të Iphone pa marrë parasysh versionin 3 apo 4 e din se çfarë ndjenje është të kesh gjithçka në një vend, ndërsa për versionin e ri as që diskutohet që të len pa koment me atë kualitet që të ofron.

Mereni një të tillë përdoreni disa ditë dhe ejani e shkruani këtu pastaj.

----------

